# LIRC Issues [SOLVED]

## Shiven

(sorry if this is the wrong forum, i thought this is the only one that looks right)

Okay... where to begin.

Been fighting with this for what seems like an eternity, and today stumbed across a gentoo wiki page on how to set up lirc (looks dated, but i tried it anyway). Looks are decieving as it went totally over my head pretty quickly.

My hardware:

Logitech Harmony 670, Emulating a Hauppage PVR-350 remote

Silverstone LC20M-B Case with vfd/IR built in

there is a second (unwanted) ir on my tuner card.

Software:

MythTV (works flawlessly)

I have placed an already made lircd.conf for a hauppage PVR-350 into /etc/lircd.conf.

As the Silverstone VFD/IR combo is imon, LIRC_DEVICES="imon" emerge lirc.

Modules Loaded:

```

EVA-00 shiven # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

lirc_imon              12200  0 

lirc_dev                8728  1 lirc_imon

cx88_dvb               11524  6 

cx88_vp3054_i2c         2688  1 cx88_dvb

mt352                   5892  1 cx88_dvb

cx8802                 13444  1 cx88_dvb

s5h1409                 8196  1 cx88_dvb

dvb_pll                 8712  1 cx88_dvb

s5h1411                 8836  1 cx88_dvb

or51132                 7556  1 cx88_dvb

videobuf_dvb            4740  1 cx88_dvb

nxt200x                11524  1 cx88_dvb

isl6421                 2176  1 cx88_dvb

zl10353                 6792  1 cx88_dvb

cx24123                12424  1 cx88_dvb

lgdt330x                7684  1 cx88_dvb

cx22702                 5508  1 cx88_dvb

cx88xx                 60456  2 cx88_dvb,cx8802

tea5767                 6148  0 

tda8290                11524  0 

tda18271               31368  1 tda8290

tuner_xc2028           17840  1 cx88_dvb

xc5000                  9864  1 cx88_dvb

tda9887                 9604  1 cx88_dvb

tuner_simple           12048  1 cx88_dvb

tuner_types            14080  1 tuner_simple

mt20xx                 10760  0 

tea5761                 4612  0 

usbhid                 37376  0 

uhci_hcd               27280  0 

ir_common              35076  1 cx88xx

i2c_algo_bit            5380  2 cx88_vp3054_i2c,cx88xx

tveeprom               11012  1 cx88xx

v4l2_common             9216  0 

ehci_hcd               41232  0 

videobuf_dma_sg        10244  3 cx88_dvb,cx8802,cx88xx

usbcore               125552  5 lirc_imon,usbhid,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd

videobuf_core          14340  4 cx8802,videobuf_dvb,cx88xx,videobuf_dma_sg

nvidia               7214408  36 

btcx_risc               3976  2 cx8802,cx88xx

i2c_i801                8464  0 

i2c_core               17940  27 cx88_vp3054_i2c,mt352,s5h1409,dvb_pll,s5h1411,or51132,nxt200x,isl6421,zl10353,cx24123,lgdt330x,cx22702,cx88xx,tea5767,tda8290,tda18271,tuner_xc2028,xc5000,tda9887,tuner_simple,mt20xx,tea5761,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom,v4l2_common,nvidia,i2c_i801

```

LSPCI output

```

EVA-00 shiven # lspci         

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 10)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 10)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0640 (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

04:02.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)

04:02.1 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [Audio Port] (rev 05)

04:02.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)

```

dmesg outputs

```

EVA-00 shiven # dmesg | grep imon

[    5.810359] usbcore: registered new interface driver lirc_imon

[22054.882419] usbcore: deregistering interface driver lirc_imon

[22133.955502] lirc_imon: Unknown parameter `lirc_dev'

[22175.577801] usbcore: registered new interface driver lirc_imon

EVA-00 shiven # dmesg | grep lirc

[    5.738940] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 61 

[    5.810359] usbcore: registered new interface driver lirc_imon

[22054.882419] usbcore: deregistering interface driver lirc_imon

[22133.953877] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 61 

[22133.955502] lirc_imon: Unknown parameter `lirc_dev'

[22175.577801] usbcore: registered new interface driver lirc_imon

```

cat /proc/bus/input/devices (relevant only)

```

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=15c2 Product=0036 Version=0101

N: Name="HID 15c2:0036"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.3-2/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.3/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0/input/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd mouse1 event3 

B: EV=100017

B: KEY=70000 10000 7 ff9f207a c14057ff febeffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: REL=103

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0001 Vendor=107d Product=6f2b Version=0001

N: Name="cx88 IR (WinFast DTV2000 H)"

P: Phys=pci-0000:04:02.2/ir0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:04:02.2/input/input4

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event4 

B: EV=100003

B: KEY=10afc336 2150a48 0 0 0 404 80010007 80000190 4801 1e0000 4400 100000 10000ffc

```

15c2:0036 is the IR which i'm looking to use with lirc. Before getting my logitech remote i did manage to get the remote whch came wth the case to act like a mouse (it'd move the cursor all over the screen) but i did not manage to get it to work as a remote.

The questions that arose from the wiki entry are this,

```

EV="/dev/input/"$( cd "/sys/class/input" && grep -l 'X10' event*/device/manufacturer | sed -e 's,/.*,,' )

LIRCD_OPTS="-H dev/input -d $EV"

```

I don't understand the concept behind that; i guess its just incase the vfd moves across an input device but i don't get if i need to modify anything on that at all, or really what it does; the event*/device/manufacturer has to be changed or not?

the other question is, i don't have evdev module, is it a necessity and if so, does it matter if its built in?

i'll attach a full dmesg just incase there's something i missed

Edit: apparently my dmesg is too long. Will post it if necessary later =3Last edited by Shiven on Tue Jul 07, 2009 12:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Shiven

Update

/dev/lirc0 has appeared (woot)

/dev/lirc1 has appeared (not so woot)

/proc/bus/input/devices has lost the front IR device.

```

EVA-00 ftp # cat /proc/bus/input/devices 

I: Bus=0001 Vendor=107d Product=6f2b Version=0001

N: Name="cx88 IR (WinFast DTV2000 H)"

P: Phys=pci-0000:04:02.2/ir0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:04:02.2/input/input0

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event0 

B: EV=100003

B: KEY=10afc336 2150a48 0 0 0 404 80010007 80000190 4801 1e0000 4400 100000 10000ffc

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=0e6a Product=6001 Version=0110

N: Name="HID Keyboard Device"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.3-1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.3/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input1

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event1 

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=10000 7 ff800000 7ff febeffdf f3cfffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=0e6a Product=6001 Version=0110

N: Name="HID Keyboard Device"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.3-1/input1

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.3/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.1/input/input2

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event2 

B: EV=1f

B: KEY=837fff 2c3027 bf004444 0 0 1 c04 a27c000 267bfa d941dfed 9e0000 0 0 0

B: REL=40

B: ABS=1 0

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c019 Version=0111

N: Name="Logitech USB Optical Mouse"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event3 

B: EV=17

B: KEY=ff0000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=143

B: MSC=10

```

Still taking suggestions!  :Smile: 

EDIT: the vfd has decided to work, even though its missing under /proc/bus/input/devices. *goes crazy*

----------

## Shiven

fixed >_>

Turns out USBHID kernel module, doesn't work well with LCD / IR...

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

```

T:  Bus=03 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  4 Spd=1.5 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0e6a ProdID=6001 Rev= 0.07

S:  Product=HID Keyboard Device

C:* #Ifs= 2 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=100mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=01 [b]Driver=(none)[/b]

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=10ms

I:* If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 [b]Driver=(none)[/b]

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   3 Ivl=10ms

```

IF the driver is usbhid... rmmod usbhid, reinsert lirc_dev lirc_imon. if the driver is none, re-insert lirc_dev and lirc_imon. if the driver is lirc_imon, restart lirc and your modules should be there.

3 days ago this would've been alot more handy to know!  :Smile: 

Thanks guys.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

You're welcome, lol  :Very Happy: 

Maxime

----------

